# Forthnet/Nova: Ζητούνται υποτιτλιστές



## Lexoplast (Apr 8, 2016)

Αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος.
Κλικ δαμέ.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 19, 2016)

Lexoplast said:


> Αυτό που λέει ο τίτλος.
> Κλικ δαμέ.



Τους έστειλα από τις 9 του μηνός και ακόμα περιμένω απάντηση.


----------



## SBE (Apr 19, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται στην Ελλάδα, πάντως στο ΗΒ δεν περιμένεις απάντηση σε εφτά εργάσιμες από καμία αίτηση. 
Απλά αν δεν έχεις απάντηση μέσα σε ένα μήνα ξέρεις ότι δεν προχώρησε η αίτησή σου.


----------



## Ulkomaalainen (Apr 20, 2016)

Πριν χρόνια είχα ζήσει την όλη διαδικασία τους... ρωτήστε άτομα του χώρου, θα έχουν να σας πουν off the record πολλά σχετικά.


----------



## Raiden (Apr 27, 2016)

Aυτό έλαβα την ίδια μέρα στο gmail.

Eυχαριστούμε θερμά για το ενδιαφέρον που εκδηλώσατε να συνεργαστείτε με την Forthnet. Eφόσον τα προσόντα και η εμπειρία σας ταιριάζουν στις απαιτήσεις των τρεχόντων ανοιγμάτων θέσεων εργασίας, ένας εκπρόσωπος του τμήματος προσέλκυσης και επιλογής ανθρώπινου δυναμικού θα επικοινωνήσει μαζί σας μέσα σε χρονικό διάστημα 3-4 εβδομάδων. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, θα διατηρήσουμε το βιογραφικό σας σημείωμα στο αρχείο μας με σκοπό να έλθουμε σε επαφή μαζί σας στο μέλλον, εφόσον υπάρχει άνοιγμα ανάλογο των προσόντων σας.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 27, 2016)

> ...εφόσον υπάρχει άνοιγμα....


_...if there is an opening..._ - :cheek:
Υποθέτω ότι _προσέλκυση_ είναι το recruitment :cheek::cheek:


----------

